# Pricing Your Online Products?



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am listing on Bonanza more these last few months. It is slow, but I am increasing my sales. As long as I promote myself, I get more action. I like it better than eBay. You have to work your own products no matter where you are I guess. 

The trouble I find is that the buyers want free shipping and low prices. Well everyone wants that..........even me! But I know it cost money to ship the item, plus the cost of your packaging, plus the printing and paper in your label and invoice, not to mention the fee that goes to the site you are on, and for me, Paypal fees.

So how do you figure your pricing? I mean most of us have to buy our products or at least the materials to make them. I sell a few different items, guitar strings that I buy from the manufacturer. I can't get a huge discount because I can't buy a huge amount. My used books I try to find in thrift stores, garage sales, book sales, etc. But I still have to to pay for them. My question here is how do you decide what to charge? And do you keep marking them down because you are anxious for sales? I am tired of Amazon's penny books.

katlupe


----------



## ruesready2hmstd (Nov 4, 2010)

I like your site !! I sell on amazon also and not fond of it. Please let me know how you like this site.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I used to sell on eBay too. I had my own store and it seemed like the fees would kill me when my sales died. I sold a lot of stuff there though and made a lot of money with some big ticket items. But I won't go back.

I like listing on Bonanza. It is easy and does not cost anything. Even when you sell something the fees are not very high. They just received venture capital money so I think things might improve there. My sales have been coming right from Google on there. Not members, they just come in from a search and buy I think. The other sellers are real friendly there and lots of them sell on eBay too.


----------



## ruesready2hmstd (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks will check it out


----------

